
Show HN: PQM, the smallest/simplest physical quantities module for JavaScript - dktoao
https://github.com/GhostWrench/pqm
======
dktoao
Hello everyone, I developed a paid spreadsheet add-on using this JavaScript
module as it's primary engine. However, that add-on tanked (no interest), so I
figured it would be fun to open source this incredibly useful library for
everyone to use. IMHO it improves upon the existing libraries of this type as
it is smaller, simpler to use and avoids the problem of "unit collisions" by
using a strictly defined unit format. Please check it out and let me know what
you think!

